
Wiby – a search engine for classic web pages - erwan
https://wiby.me
======
erwan
A bit more to understand Wiby:
[https://wiby.me/about/](https://wiby.me/about/)

Some queries that yield pretty good results:
[https://wiby.me/?q=hacker](https://wiby.me/?q=hacker),
[https://wiby.me/?q=my+blog](https://wiby.me/?q=my+blog)

